# Zip Atapi

## bastain

Hi,

beim Booten wird mein Zip-Laufwerk als /dev/hdd erkannt....das kann ich während der vorbeihuschenden Meldungen noch erkenneni. ALlerdings kann ich mit mount -t auto /dev/hdd /mnt/zip das Ding nicht mounten. Dann sagt mir mein Gentoo-Linux immer: 

mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Bastian

----------

## Robelix

Probier' mal /dev/hdd4!

Hab' selber zwar nur SCSI- und ParPort-Zip's, aber bei denen wird aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer die 4. Partition verwendet.

Robelix

----------

## boris64

bei mir war das früher immer /dev/sda4 und ähnliche scherze

(je nach distro), einfach mal ein bischen durchprobieren  :Wink: 

dafür wäre wohl jetzt udev ideal geeignet, schade nur, dass ich mein zip vor 2 jahren ausgebaut habe   :Rolling Eyes: 

tipp: wenn du also willst, dass dein zip immer gleich erkannt wird und man

das "ding" immer praktisch mounten kann, solltest du mal udev auschecken

und für dein atapi-zip eigene kleine regelchen entwerfen.

----------

## bastain

mount -t auto /dev/hdd4 /mnt/zip

mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

mount -t auto /dev/sda4 /mnt/zip

mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

hmmm....weiss da jetzt echt nicht mehr weiter. Hatte auch in irgendeinem Thread gelesen, dass man beim Booten eine Disk drin haben soll, damit man es später mounten kann....nix gebracht.

----------

## sarahb523

ich habe in meiner fstab:

```

/dev/sda4       /media/zip      auto    noauto,sync,user 0 0

```

das sda kommt bei mir wegen der scsi emu zustande, bei dir versuch mal das ganze mit hdd.

dann auf der konsole mit mount /media/zip mounten (pfade nach eigenen belieben anpassen)

----------

## Neo_0815

Eine dmesg Ausgabe wäre ja mal schick, dann könnte man das genau sagen als zu raten welches Device es nun ist.

MfG

----------

## Gekko

Du koenntest ja mal probieren wirklich ein Dateisystem anzugeben. vfat z.B. Hast Du das schon probiert?

----------

## tgurr

hallo, 

hatte vor kurzem dasselbe Problem mit einem Zip Laufwerk. 

Mit ATAPI ging es nicht, hab 2 Tage lang alles mögliche ausprobiert. 

Mit SCSI emu - kein Problem. 

Aber das war auch nicht optimal weil ich noch einen Brenner in dem Rechner hatte.

Hab dann einfach einen kleinen IDE - SCSI Adapter gekauft, einen alten SCSI Controller eingebaut und schon lief das Teil als ganz normales SCSI Gerät und ich konnte für die IDE Geräte immernoch ATAPI im Kernel lassen  :Smile: 

Keine wirkliche Lösung für das Problem, aber wie es aussieht scheinen (zumindest manche) Zips (noch) nicht mit der ATAPI Funktion des Kernel zu laufen. Und alte SCSI Controller hat man ja meißt noch übrig.

MfG. Psy

----------

## bastain

aus dmesg:

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdd: IOMEGA ZIP 100 ATAPI, ATAPI FLOPPY drive

mount -t vfat /dev/hdd /mnt/zip

mount: Gerätedatei /dev/hdd existiert nicht

----------

## toskala

mount -t vfat /dev/hdd1 /mnt/foobar

also du hast ja partitionen auf dem ding, kuck mal ob du das mit 1-4 ansprechen kannst.

----------

## bastain

>> cd /dev/hd

hda    hda1   hda10  hda2   hda5   hda6   hda7   hda8   hda9   hdb    hdc

Warum taucht hdd hier überhaupt nicht auf? Verstehe ich nicht....

Hab alles mit hdd probiert, sagt mir immer Gerätedatei nicht vorhanden....stöhn...ich reiß es raus  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

nicht aufgeben  :Wink: 

probier's doch mit udev, damit sollte sowas klasse funktionieren.

----------

## toskala

na wenn dein hdd fehlt, dann hast was falsch im kernel gebaut, da wird das device halt nicht angelegt.

----------

## bastain

udev? kernel? hmmm...shit. ich glaube dann streich ich jetzt die segel. soweit bin ich noch nicht mit linux....aber ich geb mir mühe!

----------

## toskala

na das hat ja damit nix zu tun, das ist eigentlich einfach.

dein atapi zip drive braucht entsprechenden support.

welchen kernel benutzt du denn? also falls es ein 2.6 kann ich dir grade nichts zu sagen, ich bin auf arbeit.

bei einem 2.4 kuckst du mal:

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support  --->

  IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices  ---> 

    [*]   Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support

so, wenn du da das nicht angeschaltet findest, dann weisst du warum dein zipdrive nicht geht.

um da hin zu kommen:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

(alles als root natürlich)

dann wird sich dir der rest schon erschließen.

----------

## bastain

ich hab afaik den 2.6.8.1 . . .ändert sich dann die vorgehensweise?

----------

## dgently

Hast du in der kernel config unter "Device Drivers"->"ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support"

die Option "Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support" aktiviert?

Wenn du es als modul kompiliert hast musst du es halt mit "modprobe ide-floppy" laden. (oder in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen)

----------

## Neo_0815

Nur marginal.

Beim 2.6.x langt ein 

```

make

make modules_install

```

zum bauen - der Rest von 2.4.x entfällt ( wie dep & Co ).

MfG

----------

## bastain

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                       │ │

  │ │          <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                           │ │

  │ │          ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                │ │

  │ │          [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)            │ │

  │ │          [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                               │ │

  │ │          <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                              │ │

  │ │          [*]       Use multi-mode by default                                                 │ │

  │ │          <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                             │ │

  │ │          < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                               │ │

  │ │          <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                            │ │

  │ │          <M>     SCSI emulation support

Sind als Module also drin.....

----------

## Neo_0815

Und hast du das Modul auch geladen ? Und wenn ja gehts jetzt ?

MfG

----------

## bastain

Sorry, war wohl etwas missverständlich.

Ja, habe modprobe ide-floppy eingegeben.....keine Fehlemeldung, aber 

cd /dev/hd

hda    hda1   hda10  hda2   hda5   hda6   hda7   hda8   hda9   hdb    hdc

Ist also kein hdd da..... oder muss ich noch was anderes machen?

----------

## Lensman

 *Quote:*   

> beim Booten wird mein Zip-Laufwerk als /dev/hdd erkannt....das kann ich während der vorbeihuschenden Meldungen noch erkenneni. ALlerdings kann ich mit mount -t auto /dev/hdd /mnt/zip das Ding nicht mounten

 

Das Problem ist dass das Zip mit Partitionen arbeitet. Das ist ziemlich Banane, denn man muss erstmal versuchen, dass Gerät zu mounten (was dann ja deine Fehlermeldung ausgibt) und anschließend hat man dann die Möglichkeit über die 4. Partition das Ding zu mounten. Und das man beim booten ne ZIP Disk drin haben soll, liegt genau daran, das dann erst die Partition erkannt wird. Man kann das aber über nen Jumper ausschalten. Danach wird das ZIP nicht mehr über Partitionen angesprochen und man kann es direkt mounten. Das hat zumindest bei mir geholfen. Solltest Dir am besten mal das Folgende durchlesen: http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/zip/zip-1.html

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## dgently

 *bastain wrote:*   

> Sorry, war wohl etwas missverständlich.
> 
> Ja, habe modprobe ide-floppy eingegeben.....keine Fehlemeldung, aber 
> 
> cd /dev/hd
> ...

 

Benutzt du udev oder devfs oder keins von beiden?

Wenn du es nicht weisst kannst du es mit

```

mount | grep "/dev "

```

überprüfen. Wenn da steht das auf /dev ramfs gemountet ist, dann hast du udev. wenns auf devfs gemountet ist entspr. devfs.

Wenn es keines von beiden ist, dann mach einfach mal

```

cd /dev; /sbin/MAKEDEV hdd

```

und probier dann nochmal "mount /dev/hdd4 /mnt/zip"

----------

## bastain

mount | grep "/dev "

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

also ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich schlauer  :Smile: 

----------

